# Hello IM Community



## AVoGenLab (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello Everyone, This is AVoGenLab hope all is well. I am looking forward to be part IM Community.

Eric 


Admin (Prince) please kindly reach me at my PM box. 
I would appreciate it Thank you.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.  Perhaps you will become a sponsor from the sounds of it.


----------



## brazey (Jun 10, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------



## AVoGenLab (Jun 10, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Perhaps you will become a sponsor from the sounds of it.



Thank you Mate, I am looking  forward.


----------



## AVoGenLab (Jun 10, 2019)

brazey said:


> Welcome....​



Thank you for the warm welcome,


----------



## Sherk (Jun 10, 2019)

AVoGenLab said:


> Hello Everyone, This is AVoGenLab hope all is well. I am looking forward to be part IM Community.
> 
> Eric
> 
> ...



It would be best if you sent him a pm Incase he does not see this. 

Welcome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2019)

AVoGenLab said:


> Hello Everyone, This is AVoGenLab hope all is well. I am looking forward to be part IM Community.
> 
> Eric
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## AVoGenLab (Jun 11, 2019)

Sherk said:


> It would be best if you sent him a pm Incase he does not see this.
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> ...



Thank you Mate, system is not giving me the option.
Hopefully will figure the system out.
TY 
Eric


----------



## AVoGenLab (Jun 11, 2019)

Prince said:


> Welcome!



Thank you Admin, Appreciate the warm welcome.
Please when you have a moment PM me, 
Apologies, trying to reach you not sure the system is allowing the option.

TY 
Eric


----------



## REHH (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey welcome to IMF


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2019)

AVoGenLab said:


> Thank you Admin, Appreciate the warm welcome.
> Please when you have a moment PM me,
> Apologies, trying to reach you not sure the system is allowing the option.
> 
> ...



themusclegod@protonmail.com


----------



## AVoGenLab (Jun 12, 2019)

REHH said:


> Hey welcome to IMF


Like wise mate appreciate the welcome.


----------



## AVoGenLab (Jun 12, 2019)

Prince said:


> themusclegod@protonmail.com



Ty will do Admin, hope all is well. 

Eric


----------



## Vision (Jun 21, 2019)

Welcome my brother if there is ever anything that myself or the community can assist you with please feel free to ask..


----------



## ironlion (Jun 24, 2019)

welcome to IMF


----------



## anabolicraw (Jul 1, 2019)

Welcome to the board.


----------

